# Broken's Latest Doodles!



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully I can update this thread regularly with work both on and off of the computer.

This particularly piece was a very quick sketch with my Bamboo graphics tablet, which is one of the cheaper makes. I haven't used it in a long time, and I just thought I'd see what I could do in fifteen minutes. Not much, clearly, but it was just a mess around. Expect more later.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

For a 15 mins mess around, not too bad - Looks like you got control of the colours, and selecting layers, tips etc. It has that child-like crayon swiggly design. Perhaps once you've practiced zooming in and out easily, you'll have better control of the curves and such.
Try and get in longer than 15 min sessions.
I got (should use) a Trust Wireless Pad. After a few months, check your nib in case it's slowly being grinded away. And check if you can replace it. 
But yeh - Rock on dude!
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'd love a wireless tablet, but it wouldn't be worthwhile yet I don't think: I don't use my Bamboo enough yet, and they tend to be the cheapest kind.

Also, the writing was _supposed_ to appear rough, with that 'child-like swiggly design', considering I just repeatedly went over it relatively quickly, building up the colour.

I'm hoping to add a couplemore things this weekend, just depends on how well the scanner performs.


----------

